

Ask HN: Recovering applications? - vrikhter

My HD just crashed.  Not too worried about the files courtesy of Dropbox, however, the applications that I downloaded I obviously have to download again.<p>I remember seeing a site out there that let you bookmark all the different apps you have and with one click start downloading all of them.  Anyone know of the company or url?
======
kmort
<http://ninite.com/>

~~~
vrikhter
AWESOME! Thank you!

